# Taking something to help miscarriage along



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I found out 2.5 weeks ago that I was 7 wks pregnant with twins. A few days later I found out that neither had a heartbeat. I"ve had several ultra sounds since then all confirming there is no heartbeat for either baby. I would now be around 9.5 wks. I started spotting last Thursday and had bright red spotting on Friday and Saturday. Nothing much yesterday and nothing today. I really, really want this to be over but would like to avoid a d and c if possible. The dr. wrote me a prescription for something that would contract my uterus. Has anyone done this before? Is it better just to wait? I'm, thankfully, new to this and have only miscarried one twin several years ago but it was completely different than this. Thank you in advance for advice.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses. You hardly had time to wrap your mind around the idea to begin with.








Do you know what the Rx is for(the name of the drug)? All i can think of is that he wrote you an Rx for Cytotec or Misoprostil.
I took cytotec orally and vaginally for a loss at 15 weeks I was 16.5 weeks at the time of delivery. I was hospitalized for mine due to the fact that I was 2nd tri (placentas sometimes don't want to let go)
Oraly it did cause cramping/mild contractions for me. I never needed pain meds but I don't usually need them in full term labor any how.
I am not well versed in the use of herbs for miscarriage, but there are mammas on here who could coach you on what to take and how much.
1 more


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Thank you for the support and kind words.

He gave me Misoprostil. I just don't know what to do. Am I being horribly impatiant? I just feel like my life is at a stand still, yk?


----------



## luna-belle (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry for what you are going through. I know the days feel long and it's an awful feeling knowing what is happening inside of you







:

I would personally try drinking red raspberry tea and have some reflexology from a good certified reflexologist to help your body do what it will do naturally. It might be hard to find something like that as quick as you want to though. Acupuncture, acupressure etc. are all other considerations.

I hope you find peace and get through this quickly and peacefully.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I chose to wait it out and it *did* happen eventually. I totally understand wanting it to be *over* Only you can make the right choice for you.

Some say mega-doses of vitamin C can help - some say it does nothing (didn't do anything for me)

Wishing you peace.

-Angela


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

OK - so the RRL tea would help? I was afraid it was making my uterus stronger or something so I stopped drinking it. I'm willing to wait at least another week or 10 days, I guess. Then I'll have to re evaluate. I wish I wouldn't have known so early, yk?


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Acupuncture can help get things moving too.

I am so sorry for the loss of your twins.







:


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekblad9* 
He gave me Misoprostil. I just don't know what to do. Am I being horribly impatiant? I just feel like my life is at a stand still, yk?









I am so very sorry to hear about your loss. I think what you are feeling is totally normal. I remember after my blighted ovum was diagnosed, I just wanted to get the m/c over with so I could move on. I know I drank a lot of red raspberry leaf tea, and an herbalist recommended Dong Qui. I was already spotting, so things were beginning to happen on their own. Your case sounds different...but I really just wanted to say ((hugs)) and I am so sorry.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i don't have advice, just







s


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It took one of my m/c 3 weeks to start in earnest. I spotted off and on for a week or two before my hcg got low enough for the m/c to really start. It really is so hard to wait. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekblad9* 
...I just don't know what to do. Am I being horribly impatiant? I just feel like my life is at a stand still, yk?

I felt that way at first too. I wanted to get over "feeling pregnant" since there was no longer a living babe in me, but then I realized I only had a limited number of days I could ever hold my child. Even though he was no longer living my last few days holding Michael were a sweet consolation.
Everyone is different, and this may not work for you, but it really helped me to shift my perspective while waiting.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry Amy.


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

I took cyctotec (sp?) after the diagnosis of my blighted ovum in November. However, for me it didn't do anything after taking 2 rounds, and I psychologically could not handle the wait, so I opted for a d&c.







I'm sorry you are dealing with this. I found the wait really hard and I'm OK with my decision to do the d&c, but I can understand the desire to wait it out as well. I hope it's not too much longer and that you can start to heal soon.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I personally waited it out naturally and it took what felt like forever to be done (over a month) but it was what I wanted/needed to do at the time. If, God forbid this ever happens to me again, will I do it the same way? I'm not sure.

There's nothing wrong with wanting to move things along. You can do the Cytotec prescription (lots of ladies on here can tell you about it), or you can try an herbal remedy of the following:

20 drops each of Blue Cohosh and Black Cohosh tinctures with 20 drops of Pennyroyal tincture in water every hour for five hours.

If you do the tinctures, they taste nasty, so have some juice or lifesavers on hand to get the taste out of your mouth.

Either way, you should have someone with you and be prepared with remedies for painful cramping. I used 800 mg ibuprofen and a heating pad.

Acupuncture is also supposed to help.

So sorry for your loss







. We are here for you.


----------



## michanders4 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your losses







. I had a miscarriage last year and found out *officially* at what would have been 11 weeks. Most likely the baby stopped developing around 5 and a half weeks though. My doctor gave me misoprostil (sp) because I did not want a D&C and my body was not showing any signs of miscarrying on its own anytime soon. I took 4 smaller does vaginally spread out the first time and it did not work (It got me bleeding, but I wasn't passing anything signficant). I had heard on the internet that people were given stronger doses by their doctors so I asked her for the stonger dose to try again before opting for the D&C. Also, the first time I took 3 or 4 advil prevenatively because I was hearing how people were given prescription painkillers to go along with their misoprostil. I later read that the advil might counteract it so I took the stronger dose without any advil (the contractions were pretty intense, but I got through them). This time it really seemed to do the trick for at least starting me along. They followed my hcg level down to 25 (which took maybe 6 weeks). It was defintitely a long process for me. I ended up starting to bleed clots again 2 or so months later (I was bleeding pretty much on and off but mostly on the whole time). They sent me for an u/s and it didn't show any remains. Anyway, I decided to try drinking chamomile (D&C came up again and at this point I really didn't want one) as I heard it could help and I drank almost a box in two days and I think it really got the rest out of me. I am pretty sure everything was pretty much already out at that point and the chamomile made me feel crampy and almost like it was trying to get more out but I think at that point I was done already. I ended up getting A/F 3 weeks or so later and then I got pregnant on that next cycle and am currently 8 months pregnant with a healthy baby boy! It was a long journey, but it was the right choice for me. I am so sorry again.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, I've been bleeding for 10 days now. I went in to the dr. this morning for another u/s. Nothing has changed. I took the prescription and am waiting for something to happen. I'm so nervous but they scheduled a D and C for me tomorrow. I don't want one at all. I don't think my uterus is going to contract on it's own so this felt like my only option at this time. I'm trying not to freak out. Thank you all for your help and kind words.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

If you don't want a d&c you don't have to have one









I bled off and on with my blighted ovum for around a month before I m/c.

-Angela


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm sorry. Can you get a second opinion? Why did they schedule the D&C? Are they worried about infection?


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









If you don't want a d&c you don't have to have one









I bled off and on with my blighted ovum for around a month before I m/c.

-Angela

Ditto

If you do not want one just tell them that you don't.
HUGS I know how hard it is.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Unfortunately this *is* our second opinion. I can cancel the d and c and probably will. I took the meds and NOTHING happened







I had zero reaction to it. I'm so depressed right now.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Did you do them vaginally or orally?I did 4 cytotec vaginally, and within about 7 1/2 hours passed my baby (I was 16 weeks). My first sign was my water breaking after about 5 hours. I experienced little pain, and would do it again in a hearbeat. I couldn't wait for it to happen naturally. I am so sorry for your loss







s


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry Amy. I hope something happens tonight.
If you do choose to have a d&c, the cytotec should have helped soften the cervix and makes it easier on you.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I did 4 vaginally. I still have nothing (it's been 6.5 hours now). I guess I was thinking it would happen pretty quickly. I need to be more patiant....


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekblad9* 
I did 4 vaginally. I still have nothing (it's been 6.5 hours now). I guess I was thinking it would happen pretty quickly. I need to be more patiant....









I hope it works for you!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Waiting is the hardest part.

-Angela


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Thank you all so much. I started to feel cramping about an hour ago and everything is done now. It is not something I hope to experience again. It wasn't horribly painful just really, really sad (as many of you know all too well). Thank you again.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry, but I'm glad for you that it's over. Well, in a way.


----------



## michanders4 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am so sorry you had to go through this, but for your sake am glad it's over.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks again everyone. I am so glad that part is over. I'm super tired today but ready to mourn emotionally now. this is such a tough road.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i have no advice to offer, just







s mama!


----------



## AlumofUF (Nov 12, 2008)

I am glad is over for you,







s.....


----------

